

9 Shell and Vim Enhancements - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/enhancements-to-shell-and-vim-productivity/

======
topherific
I can't imagine remapping the escape key now after decades of using Vi. Pretty
sure my muscle memory couldn't be remapped at this point!

